# Today's Garden Produce



## Savannahsmoker

Our small trellis garden is starting to produce and requires daily harvesting.







Field Peas, Asparagus Beans, String Beans, Kentucky Wonder Beans, Peas, Lima Beans, Snow Peas, Grape Tomatoes, Squash and Cucumber.


----------



## Dawgluver

Looks wonderful, SS!  We're not so lucky yet, but I always look forward to a daily harvest during the summer.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Savannah Smoker,

Stunning veggies ... You have a Green Thumb !

Thanks for sharing photo.

Kindest.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Savannahsmoker

I am the common laborer who tills the soil and Sweetie is the gardener with the green thumb.

Shucken time





Corn harvested yesterday getting ready for the grill


----------



## Savannahsmoker

Margi Cintrano said:


> Savannah Smoker,
> 
> Stunning veggies ... You have a Green Thumb !
> 
> Thanks for sharing photo.
> 
> Kindest.
> Ciao, Margi.



Thank You Margi but as I said my wife has the green thumb.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Savannah Smoker,

Thank you for the thank you note ...

Let me ask you, how are you going to prepare these stunning veggies ?

I normally prepare mine with Evoo drizzled, sprinkled with Sea Salt and drizzled with a tad of Lemon and garnished with a few fresh herbs, under oven broiler, as we do not have a BBQ in the Loft Apartment in the middle of the Capital of Madrid Metropolis ...

Have a lovely Monday ...
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Savannahsmoker

Margi Cintrano said:


> Savannah Smoker,
> 
> Thank you for the thank you note ...
> 
> Let me ask you, how are you going to prepare these stunning veggies ?
> 
> I normally prepare mine with Evoo drizzled, sprinkled with Sea Salt and drizzled with a tad of Lemon and garnished with a few fresh herbs, under oven broiler, as we do not have a BBQ in the Loft Apartment in the middle of the Capital of Madrid Metropolis ...
> 
> Have a lovely Monday ...
> Ciao,
> Margi.


If not brazing or using in a stew and soup about the same as you.  Might add fresh crack pepper and a tab of garlic power.


----------



## CWS4322

Savannahsmoker--I'm envious! Our corn is only about 4 inches high, the pea plants are blooming, the first crop of radishes are being eaten, as is garden lettuce, green onions, and the first of the Swiss Chard. We won't see tomatoes, zucchini, or beans until mid-July. (I'm hoping to dig potatoes for potato salad for Canada day--the plants are looking mighty fine.)We were lucky this year--April and May weren't too wet so we were able to get in the gardens and plant early. The corn even got in before the end of May. In the meantime, the only thing I get to do in the gardens is pull weeds!


----------



## Nozi

Good looking garden produce. I am so impressed and inspired. I have a question though...has anyone tried to grow celery? How do you prepare your soil? I grew mine from the roots i chopped off the market bought celery and it does not grow even though i water it everyday.


----------



## Kylie1969

That all looks fabulous


----------



## CWS4322

60 ears of corn (that's all that fit in the feed sack--there's plenty more), 22 tomatoes, about 16 quarts of cucumbers, 25 lb of beans, some carrots (just thinnng the row), beets, swiss chard up the yin-yan, kale, onions, green peppers, hot peppers, zucchini, kohl rabi, and lettuce. I best get back to finishing getting the beans ready for blanching. I suspect I'll be up all night since I will have to do the corn after the beans. Might have to check and see if there is still room in the freezer.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Jealous!  My garden is awful this year, 48 tomato plants and only a handful of golf ball sized crappy tomatoes : (  Guess I'll hit it with manure this fall for next spring.  I rely on my garden and this isn't getting the shelves and freezers full.  Good thing I had a good year last year to hold me over!


----------

